# Where to sell LP's



## oren1 (Aug 16, 2008)

My mother moved to a new place so I had to clean the old place. I found LP's from maybe 30 years ago, some that were never used in their original sealed covers.
As I am not using LP's, I would like to sell them ( please consider I live in Israel so shipping is costly ).
Do you know if ebay is the place or any other idea?
Thanks,
Oren


----------

